# the most wanted spider



## reptilehunter (Aug 4, 2011)

hi peeps just doing a bit of research, what is your favourite spider? or most wanted spider?, and why?, lets see which one wins :no1:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

one of two really

either a male Augacephalus junodi or a male Encyocratella olivacea :2thumb: (that should be a sad face really)


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

for me, I'd love to get my hands on a Phormingochilus everetti


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Trapdoors, and huntsmen :flrt::flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

If were talking about "trues" It would have to be _Liphistius_ sp


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> If were talking about "trues" It would have to be _Liphistius_ sp
> 
> image


Thanks Jake:whip:


Something else on my list :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Thanks Jake:whip:
> 
> 
> Something else on my list :lol2:


Haha, just a shame you will never see it.

Bloody trapdoors :lol:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

For me it has to be Pterinochilus lugardi really love these guys 





Picture courtesy of The Spider Shop.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Haha, just a shame you will never see it.
> 
> Bloody trapdoors :lol:


 
I see mine quite often :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I haven't missed a feed yet, :lol2:


Maybe I'm just more patient than you guys :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Ha, I'm sure I would see it if I actually had one to see :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Ha, I'm sure I would see it if I actually had one to see :lol2:


 You need one :devil: :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Biggys said:


> You need one :devil: :lol2:


I'm sure I do, but I already have 4 pet holes and 2 pet cork tubes :whistling2:


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Mine personally are:

P. Metallica - Gooty Sapphire Ornamental (top of my list)
Singapore Blue
Red Trapdoor.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> one of two really
> 
> either a male Augacephalus junodi or a male Encyocratella olivacea :2thumb: (that should be a sad face really)


May have found a MM olivacea. 50/50?


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> for me, I'd love to get my hands on a Phormingochilus everetti
> 
> image


Wow! Whats its common name?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Lukeyk said:


> Wow! Whats its common name?


I have no idea :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> for me, I'd love to get my hands on a Phormingochilus everetti
> 
> image


 
They are a wicked species Jake ..... Cyriopagopus schiodtei is the closest most will get to them Borneo bad boys!...... they're a very similar looking spider, just much more affordable .... they are the poor mans everetti.
-P


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> May have found a MM olivacea. 50/50?


she's in mid cycle at the mo so no need right now, i may power feed her to force a moult and see whats around then fingers crossed! :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
for me it has to be

tarantula
poecilotheria metallica


















true's
Stasimopus robertsi


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> They are a wicked species Jake ..... Cyriopagopus schiodtei is the closest most will get to them Borneo bad boys!...... they're a very similar looking spider, just much more affordable .... they are the poor mans everetti.
> -P


Haha, I know Paul.

But would still prefer an everetti over a schoidtei any day, even if they are more pricey and never come up for sale :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lukeyk said:


> Wow! Whats its common name?


Considering the price these would set , it deserves an uncommon name if they ever got/get a non-scientific name . :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Mygalamoprh (sp) would have to be A latrodectus tredecimguttatus
would love one, but they are dwa 

for a Theraphosid it would have to be T. blondi, i know quite a boring animal, but really something i'd be interested in.. just don't have the momey or a large enough viv for one at the moment


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> Mygalamoprh (sp) would have to be A latrodectus tredecimguttatus
> would love one, but they are dwa
> 
> for a Theraphosid it would have to be T. blondi, i know quite a boring animal, but really something i'd be interested in.. just don't have the momey or a large enough viv for one at the moment


latrodectus tredecimguttatus = Labidognatha / Araneomorph spider. 

Mygalomorphae/Orthognatha spiders are tarantulas and related spiders with fangs that point downwards. Araneomorph have ones that work like scissors.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> she's in mid cycle at the mo so no need right now, i may power feed her to force a moult and see whats around then fingers crossed! :2thumb:


But she doesn't have spermathecae, and as such surely should still be able to produce after moulting?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> latrodectus tredecimguttatus = Labidognatha / Araneomorph spider.
> 
> Mygalomorphae/Orthognatha spiders are tarantulas and related spiders with fangs that point downwards. Araneomorph have ones that work like scissors.


i knew what i meant lol
thanks for correcting grant 

is your job something to do with inverts.. specifically spiders or are you just a really clever, self taught ''amateur'' ?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> But she doesn't have spermathecae, and as such surely should still be able to produce after moulting?


 
I also heard this, I believe they are one of only two described theraphosid spider that are actually able to produce a viable eggsac even after a moult.
-P


----------



## reptilehunter (Aug 4, 2011)

the phormingochilus everetti is also knoen as the yellow banded tiger spider, what a amazing spider :no1:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i knew what i meant lol
> thanks for correcting grant
> 
> is your job something to do with inverts.. specifically spiders or are you just a really clever, self taught ''amateur'' ?


I'm a PhD Student in Ecology/Conservation, and use spiders amongst other taxa in my research. I've had a lifelong interest in arthropods, especially arachnids. I guess I'm both an amateur and enthusiast, with a bit of formal training in ecology and taxonomy thrown in. Mostly self taught however, since St Andrews isn't big on entomology.

Regarding a 'most wanted' - hmmn....probably something from the Liphistiidae. 

I'd actually rather have a shot at keeping some Palpigrades, Ricinuleiids and Schizomids however.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I had forgotten about the Phormingochilus everetti, they are stunning looking things.
My most wanted is the irodapelma seladoneum though. Maaaaaan they are stunning, doubt i will see one any time soon though


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> I'd actually rather have a shot at keeping some Palpigrades, Ricinuleiids and Schizomids however.


not being silly, but how small are the Palpigradis?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> not being silly, but how small are the Palpigradis?


Never seen one in the flesh myself, but they are pretty small. About 2-3mm or so.


----------



## reptilehunter (Aug 4, 2011)

the palpigradis or (palpigradi) is very closely related to the whip scorpion growing to a mature size of only 3mm :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> Never seen one in the flesh myself, but they are pretty small. About 2-3mm or so.


cor.. that'd be something interesting to try and keep


----------



## reptilehunter (Aug 4, 2011)

*irodapelma seladonium*

does anyone know the common name for the irodapelma seladonium :gasp:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> cor.. that'd be something interesting to try and keep


Probably not :lol:

They are tiny and hugely photophobic. I want to keep them because there's so little info on them, although they probably would be fairly boring as pets.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> Probably not :lol:
> 
> They are tiny and hugely photophobic. I want to keep them because there's so little info on them, although they probably would be fairly boring as pets.


ah.. an animal which is scared of light lol.
naah, this is the sort of thing best studied in the field or lab conditions..
not very exiting


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

My top Favourites are:

Monocentropus Balfouri:









Idiothele Mira:









Haplopelma Bach Ma:









Haplopelma Lividum:









And all the other haplo's. 

Ornithoctonus spec "Malthai":









Pterinochilus chordatus:









And all other species of Pterinochilus.

Aswell as species of: Chilobrachy's, Selenocosmia, Selenopelma, Hysterocrates, Pelinobius, Ephebopus, Coremiocnemis and Ceratogyrus.

As you can see, I'm totally into old worlds (Possible exception of one or two). I would post pictures of them all...But I doubt that would go down well with some people. :mf_dribble:


*Edit:* For true's, It would definitely have to be any trapdoor spider, any camel spider. Or Phoneutria keyserlingi, Which I could only wish for! (Young Phoneutria Defending Itself (The Warning Dance) - YouTube - Don't get your hopes up as I believe it is DWA)


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i want more Ancyclometes Rufus :flrt:










but i also would like... T. Blondi and G. Pulchra :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehunter (Aug 4, 2011)

*spiderlings*

do you have any spiderlings for sale empirecook, the colours are amazing:no1:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

reptilehunter said:


> do you have any spiderlings for sale empirecook, the colours are amazing:no1:


I haven't Attempted any breeding yet. But I do plan on breeding My balfouri's/chordatus/murinus's when they mature. 

If your looking to by some Balfouri/mira though, Pm me so I can set you up with some links. Don't want to send this thread off-topic. :2thumb:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

My most wanted at the moment are

M Balfouri & P Subfusca

Ordered both tonight and I'm as happy as a pig in muck


----------

